# Dog won't eat food when suppliments added.



## Ryden'sMom (Sep 20, 2011)

I have been feeding my dog, RXBiotics (powder), solid gold seameal, and a squirt of salmon oil. The problem is my dog won't eat his food when I mix these suppliments in. I feed him Acana Pacifica dry kibble. I bought Wellness Core Ocean canned food. If I mix it into the kibble he won't eat it. He will eat about 1/4 and then leave it. I have been doing this for about 3 weeks and I now can see my dog is losing weight. If I give him just the plain kibble he gobbles it up no problem. He needs at least the probiotics for his allergies and sensitive tummy. He can't eat chicken or grain. I was wondering if there is a good probiotic with enzymes that is chewable? Also, how can I give him the Salmon oil if he won't eat it over his food?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sassy started refusing supplements too. They were upsetting her stomach. If I pilled her so she got it in she would develop loose stool. You can buy probiotics and fish oil in capsules, try that. I used human grade supplements mostly from Whole Earth Foods.

I am not certain what is going on though. He eats 1/4 of the kibble+canned food+supplements or 1/4 of the kibble+canned food?

To save money you could try first feeding just the canned+kibble. If he likes that then the problem isn't the canned food. Next try each supplement separately. It could be one or the other bothers him.

A quick googling of that probiotic shows it contains rice starch. Perhaps even that little bit of grain bothers him.

Sea Meal has some probiotics in it, maybe just that would work out.


----------



## Ryden'sMom (Sep 20, 2011)

He won't eat his kibble if anything is added to it, water, yogurt, pumpkin, or canned food. I tried just the canned and kibble mixture, but he hardly touches it. After several missed meals, he will eat about 1/4 of it out of starvation. He just is used to or prefers dry food. He won't eat the canned separately at all. I want to give him the probiotics, but cannot give it in his food. Does anyone know of a chewable probiotic that has enzymes? I will try giving him he salmon oil in gel caps.


----------

